# Win a prize a day from A-MAZE-N Products - enter here every day through 6/23!



## jennio11

*It's almost summer, and that means SMOKING!*  

Our friend Todd from A-MAZE-N Products is hosting a huge giveaway for us and you can win a fantastic prize EVERY DAY, NOW THROUGH 6/23.  Keep coming back for a chance to win EVERY DAY, 6/14-6/22, plus each entry counts toward the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING on 6/23.

We'll be announcing the winners daily around Noon CST, so come back to check and enter again every day!  Pictured below is the GRAND PRIZE.

 
*Here's how it works:*
 
1. Like A-MAZE-N-Products on Facebook  (http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Maze-N-Products/226768664031309)
    If you do not have a Facebook Account, pm TJohnson
 
2. Simply copy, paste, and finish the following sentence in a reply post to this thread:
 
           “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____________ this summer."

The grand prize is worth $294.37!

Please check out our T&C HERE.  This contest is open only to SMF members who live in the 48 continental states.

*DAILY PRIZE:*

- AMNPS or 12" Tube Smoker

- 2# PITMASTERS CHOICE PELLETS

- 1' x 18" QMATZ

  *    TOTAL VALUE = $51.13*













Daily Prize Pic.jpg



__ jennio11
__ Jun 13, 2014






*GRAND PRIZE:*

- AMNPS 5x8 or 12" TUBE SMOKER

- 2# Ea. CHERRY, HICKORY, MAPLE & OAK PELLETS

- SELF-IGNITING PROPANE TORCH

- MANUAL& RECIPE BOOK

- MAVERICK ET-732 THERMOMETER

- VACUUM TUMBLER

- 10'x18" QMATZ

     *TOTAL VALUE = $294.37*













DSC03435 Crop.jpg



__ jennio11
__ Jun 13, 2014





   

*WINNER'S LIST:*

*Saturday 6/14: Welshrarebit*

*Sunday 6/15: Scsim13*

*Monday 6/16: Rexster314*

*Tuesday 6/17: Bobank03*

*Wednesday 6/18: Shoneyboy*

*Thursday 6/19: NightRod06*

*Friday 6/20: tr1ple8*

*Saturday 6/21 AM: BadMoonT2*

*Saturday 6/21 PM: Dr K*


----------



## caribou89

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _BRISKET!_ this summer.


----------



## smokin joker

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke mountains of meat this summer.


----------



## pc farmer

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _ALOT__ this summer."


----------



## shtrdave

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Darn Near Everything this summer."

Thank you for the contest Todd.


----------



## handymanstan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot more this summer."


----------



## jsc1234

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke so much better this summer.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke UP A TBS STORM this summer."


----------



## whatamess

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke like it's a bad habit this summer.


----------



## cueinco

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a corned beef this summer."


----------



## daveomak

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _great food with Todd's products_ this summer."


----------



## diggingdogfarm

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke almost every day this summer." :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## reyho

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole shwack of cheese this summer."


----------



## wazzuqer

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Pork Wings__________ this summer."


----------



## jwilledr

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A-MAZE-N FOOD this summer."


----------



## demosthenes9

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lot of food this summer.    Heh, who am I kidding, I'm going to smoke a whole lot of food this summer whether I win or not


----------



## bdskelly

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke like an expert this summer.


----------



## seenred

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A LITTLE OF EVERYTHING this summer."

Thanks Todd...You're the Man!

Red


----------



## bfilipowski

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some AMAZE-N sausage this summer"


----------



## palladini

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something different each day this summer


----------



## matt-n

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I should, and some things I shouldn't  this summer."


----------



## puddy

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _BACON__ this summer."


----------



## marvjamie56

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything I can fit in the smoker this summer."


----------



## smokinfor7

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke like crazy this summer."


----------



## goose57

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _3-2-1 ribs this summer."


----------



## welshrarebit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke an entire cow this summer."

One body part at a time... Lol


----------



## chef jimmyj

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Belly Bacon  this summer."


----------



## jaikun

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a big deer meat salami this summer."


----------



## bobank03

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _FATTIES and Pork Butt and Cheese_ this summer."


----------



## cabowabo35

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything that moves this summer."


----------



## stanjk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more sausage this summer."


----------



## isitdoneyet

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _ribs, brisket, pork butt, cheese, fish, everything else that fits in my smoker_ this summer."


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ANYTHING THAT CLUCKS's, MOO's and OINK's this summer."


----------



## ameskimo1

If I win the A-MAZE-N SMOKER PELLET SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke just about anything I can get in my smoker and maybe something from the neighbors fridge this summer.


----------



## bachande

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __brisket__________ this summer."


----------



## moeparry

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke sausage, pulled pork, and if I learn enough I will try cheese this summer."


----------



## bookem

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _ABTs ___________ this summer."


----------



## badmoont2

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket this summer.


----------



## bubbonehead

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke non-stop everything I can get my hands on this summer


----------



## barnold

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef brisket this summer.

Although we live in Georgia now, it doesn't mean this native Texan can't make some good Texas brisket!!!


----------



## blueshawk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey this summer."


----------



## ricka77

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke briskets, chucks, and a flock of birds this summer."


----------



## tsin

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __baby Backs__________ this summer."


----------



## duffman

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my first prime rib this summer.


----------



## kms149

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke every chance I get this summer."  But who says I stop after summer is over!


----------



## bobrap

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs, ribs and more ribs, and a few dozen butts this summer."


----------



## bince

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the south end of that pig thats heading north this summer."


----------



## bigtruk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything edible this summer!!!!"


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke some ribs for summer."


----------



## little smokey

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Mountain of Muenster and a Pallet of pastrami.  See what I did there, huh.


----------



## azbohunter

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more of everything but I would donate most of this to my cousin who has not experienced the joys of A-MAZE-N products and he could enjoy smoking more this summer."


----------



## brianlamb41

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some delicious pork belly this summer.


----------



## attitudebrew

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___a big ole Fatty_________ this summer."


----------



## tndawg

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can get my hands on  this summer!


----------



## jennio11

Our randomly chosen winner today is @Welshrarebit!  Congratulations!  If you didn't win today, come back between RIGHT NOW at Noon CST tomorrow to enter again for another chance to win!


----------



## little smokey

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke as much as possible.  Been itching for some boneless beef ribs lately with tatonka dust on them.


----------



## daveomak

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  great food with Todd's products   this summer."


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke UP A TBS STORM this summer."

Cool contest Todd, Thanks a bunch !


----------



## bfilipowski

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke out my neighborhood this summer."


----------



## jwilledr

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke with my winnings share with family and friends this summer."


----------



## bertman

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey, chicken, brisket, deer sausage, venison snack sticks, ribs, deer jerky, salmon, trout, eskimo fish, pork butt, bacon, all the cheese my wife can devour, mac n' cheese, sweet potatoes, eggplant (but I wouldn't eat it), jalapeños, cheese that I would hide from the wife, fizz-ma-wizza-ma-dill, almonds, mixed nuts, more brisket, pecans, pecan'ts, all the venison left in my freezer, or anything else that would make the neighbors envious  this summer."


----------



## tjohnson

*CONGRATS to Welshrarebit as our 1st Daily Winner!!!*


----------



## demosthenes9

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lot of food this summer.    Heh, who am I kidding, I'm going to smoke a whole lot of food this summer whether I win or not


----------



## aquaduck

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _more than 3 times a week this summer.


----------



## welshrarebit

JenniO11 said:


> Our randomly chosen winner today is @Welshrarebit
> !  Congratulations!  If you didn't win today, come back between RIGHT NOW at Noon CST tomorrow to enter again for another chance to win!



AWESOME!!! Thanks Todd!!!


----------



## chezey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _A lot of whole brine cured pork loin___________ this summer


----------



## cabowabo35

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my butt off this summer."


----------



## smokin joker

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke every animal that used to breathe this summer.


----------



## talan64

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more *bacon* this summer.  That is, belly bacon, buck board bacon, Canadian bacon........

BTW, I liked that Facebook page a long time ago!!


----------



## spiral

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lot of good eats for my family and friends this summer."


----------



## tsin

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___every thing I can_________ this summer."


----------



## fendrbluz

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _______A whole cow_____ this summer."


----------



## outdoorsmen

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _*ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING I CAN*_   this summer."


----------



## marauder

IF I WIN THE A-MAZE-N-PELLET SMOKER CONTEST . I PLAN TO SMOKE LARGEST PORTERHOUSE STEAK I CAN FIND!


----------



## 1finder

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___"my nuts"_ this summer."


----------



## pc farmer

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _jerky_ this summer."


----------



## vickie ames

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke GOAT this summer."


----------



## townes

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke breakfast, lunch and dinner this summer.


----------



## azbohunter

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything and everything this summer."


----------



## smokermacdonald

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese and mostly salmon this summer."


----------



## ega-q

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Piggies and Cows and Fish and (well you get the picture) this summer.


----------



## tndawg

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can get my hands on  this summer!


----------



## welshrarebit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, again, I plan to smoke a fatty this summer."


----------



## handymanstan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke as much as I can this summer."


----------



## moeparry

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Spareribs this summer!


----------



## jwilledr

Congrats Welshrarebit!!!


----------



## phxsmoking

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beer butt chicken first this summer."


----------



## java

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___tongue_________ this summer."


----------



## shtrdave

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot more often this summer.


----------



## welshrarebit

jwilledr said:


> Congrats Welshrarebit!!!



Thank you!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some goat this summer! :biggrin:



~Martin


----------



## backburnner

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest I'll make my neighbours drool and bring tears to their eys with smoke flavour.


----------



## seenred

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Lots of Pork and Beef this summer."


----------



## voodoochile

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __babyback ribs__________ this summer."


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______WEED______ this summer."  ..    ohhh wait..  I quit smoking that about 25 years ago...  damnnnn..  the 80's are a blurrrrrrr....  Anyways.. Todd, thanks for the prizes...


----------



## pappapig

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke BACON!! this summer."


----------



## kingt36

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lot of bacon this summer."


----------



## jd2220

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _lots of pork______ this summer."


----------



## marvjamie56

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some serious delicacies this summer."


----------



## scsim13

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke EVERYTHING this summer."


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke pig cheeks this summer".


----------



## chef jimmyj

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some Canadian Bacon this summer."...JJ


----------



## scsim13

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Tur-duc-ken this summer."


----------



## munkiestyle

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to stop smoking cigarettes and only smoke delicious meat this summer."


----------



## smokingpigfoods

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke CHEESE this summer.


----------



## socal duckie

When I win the A-MAZE-N -PELLET smoker contest I plan on smoking anything I can get my hands on!!!


----------



## killer q

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke like COLORADO  this summer."


----------



## stanjk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more sausage this summer."


----------



## obrionusa

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke every weekend this summer."


----------



## tjohnson

*ANOTHER DRAWING AT 12:00 CST TODAY!*


----------



## trikefreak

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a brined picnic shoulder this summer."


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke MY FIRST BELLY BACON this summer."


----------



## knifebld

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke LOTS-A-MEAT this summer!


----------



## jsc1234

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke FOR A STRAIGHT 11 HRS WHILE I SLEEP SOUNDLY  this summer."


----------



## fendrbluz

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___A whole cow_________ this summer


----------



## johgre078

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can get my hands on this summer.


----------



## badmoont2

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork butts this summer.


----------



## paul andrews

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A-MAZE-N amounts of meat and cheese this summer."


----------



## bobrap

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs, ribs and more ribs, and a few dozen butts and a bunch of lamb this summer."


----------



## jaikun

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 2 whole chickens and a big deer meat salami this summer.


----------



## kristiesmokes

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more than I ever have this summer."


----------



## jwilledr

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke responsibly with a 12 pack and a friend at my side this summer."


----------



## jtstitzel

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke for as much as I can this summer."


----------



## dish

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything under the sun this summer."


----------



## rick39

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot of meat this summer."


----------



## mgruen2

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke oh just a short list this summer. that would be pork spare ribs, pork st. louis ribs, brisket, a pork shoulder or two, chops, burgers, a turket breat, some fish and cheese, mac and cheese, bacon, and oh yeah, just about anything I can get my hands on!!!! yum


----------



## bertman

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything in the house this summer."


----------



## java

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __quail_________ this summer.


----------



## jennio11

Today's randomly chosen winner is... @scsim13!!!  Congratulations!  Start posting again NOW for tomorrow's contest!


----------



## munkiestyle

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my butt off this summer. Pork butts too!


----------



## tjohnson

*CONGRATULATIONS scsim13!!*


----------



## mneeley490

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more brisket this summer."


----------



## barnold

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke salmon this summer.

Nothin' wrong with being a little healthy at times! lol


----------



## breeves

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __pork butts and bacon__ this summer."


----------



## chezey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke as many whole Boston Butts as I can for pulled pork  this summer.


----------



## seenred

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Lots of Pork and Beef this summer."


----------



## shtrdave

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever the girlfriend wants this summer.


----------



## daveomak

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  great food with Todd's products  this summer."


----------



## bdskelly

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my heart out this summer."


----------



## knifebld

Ah man just realized us Canucks don't qualify for this contest! :(

Oh well well good luck to my fellow neighbours!


----------



## vbgore

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke EVERYTHING this summer.


----------



## ega-q

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a better brisket than I did last night this summer.


----------



## luis missura

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can put in my face this summer.


----------



## frmboybuck

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke every weekend this summer.


----------



## welshrarebit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pipikaula this summer."


----------



## socal duckie

If I win AMAZEN PELLET SMOKER CONTEST I plan to smoke a whole tyrannosaur Rex


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole pig (in total, not at once) this summer."


----------



## rexster314

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Briskets and Ribs then salt and pepper this summer."


----------



## smoking nana

If I win the A-Maze-N contest I plan on smoking tasty little piggies and all of their little barnyard friends!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke UP A TBS STORM this summer."

Cool contest Todd, Thanks a bunch !


----------



## phxsmoking

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more ribs this summer.


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER. contest, I plan to smoke some chicken this summer".


----------



## smokin joker

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke endlessly this summer."


----------



## munkiestyle

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my butt off this summer. Pork butts too!


----------



## jerseyhunter

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some fish and maybe eels this summer."


----------



## mixermanii

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke duck with a blueberry bbq sauce this summer


----------



## java

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____elk roast________ this summer."


----------



## pc farmer

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __trout___ this summer."


----------



## bobank03

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _FATTIES and Pork Butt and Cheese_ this summer."


----------



## kingt36

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____ummm....bacon_______ this summer."


----------



## rowdyrabbit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Old McDonald's entire farm this summer."
E-I-E-I-O!!!


----------



## dave17a

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _more than i have ever smoked adding to my AMPS that I already  smoke with___________ this summer."


----------



## townes

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke this 10lbs of bacon I won today, this summer.













bacon.JPG



__ townes
__ Jun 15, 2014


----------



## pappapig

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese!_ this summer."


----------



## smokermacdonald

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _more than i have ever smoked adding to my AMPS that I already  smoke with___________ this summer."


----------



## demosthenes9

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lot of food this summer.    Heh, who am I kidding, I'm going to smoke a whole lot of food this summer whether I win or not


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______some fresh snack sticks and sausage______ this summer."


----------



## bertman

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything in the house that doesn't move this summer."


----------



## link

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _suckling pig_ this summer."


----------



## justmyname

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot more  this summer.


----------



## moeparry

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese and sausage this summer.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something new every single Day this summer."


----------



## slizzardlizard

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke sausage, cheese, jerky, hamburgers, hotdogs, ribs, pork butt, turkey, and chicken this summer.


----------



## fpmich

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke till I drop, this summer.


----------



## goose57

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a hog this summer."


----------



## little smokey

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something new once a month.


----------



## bubbonehead

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all kinds of good eats  this summer.


----------



## jsc1234

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke for our neighborhood block party this summer


----------



## bobank03

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _something I have never tried before_ this summer."


----------



## handymanstan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever I can this summer."


----------



## nickn

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my mother-in-laws weight in meat this summer."


----------



## johgre078

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif]

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can get my hands on this summer.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   <w:UseFELayout/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0in;mso-para-margin-right:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0in;line-height:115%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]


----------



## kimkfisher

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke every chance I get this summer.


----------



## pit of despair

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke once a week this summer."


----------



## bobrap

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything this summer."


----------



## stanjk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more sausage every week this summer."


----------



## jaikun

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 3 ham hocks, 2 whole chickens and a big deer meat salami this summer."


----------



## skorepeo

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest I plan to smoke alligator this summer.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest I plan to smoke an octopus this summer.




~Martin


----------



## damonh

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ribs this summer.


----------



## mds51

If I win the A-Maze-Pellet-Smoker Contest, I plan to smoke as much as I can this summer.


----------



## tsin

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Fish_________ this summer."


----------



## kingt36

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke BACON AND CHEESE this summer."


----------



## Dutch

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lotta meat this summer."


----------



## smoking nana

JenniO11 said:


> *It's almost summer, and that means SMOKING!*
> Our friend Todd from A-MAZE-N Products is hosting a huge giveaway for us and you can win a fantastic prize EVERY DAY, NOW THROUGH 6/23.  Keep coming back for a chance to win EVERY DAY, 6/14-6/22, plus each entry counts toward the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING on 6/23.
> 
> We'll be announcing the winners daily around Noon CST, so come back to check and enter again every day!  Pictured below is the GRAND PRIZE.
> 
> 
> *Here's how it works:*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Like A-MAZE-N-Products on Facebook  (http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Maze-N-Products/226768664031309)
> 
> If you do not have a Facebook Account, pm TJohnson
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Simply copy, paste, and finish the following sentence in a reply post to this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____________ this summer."
> 
> The grand prize is worth $294.37!
> 
> Please check out our T&C HERE.  This contest is open only to SMF members who live in the 48 continental states.
> 
> 
> 
> *DAILY PRIZE:*
> - AMNPS or 12" Tube Smoker
> - 2# PITMASTERS CHOICE PELLETS
> - 1' x 18" QMATZ
> 
> *   TOTAL VALUE = $51.13*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Prize Pic.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jennio11
> __ Jun 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GRAND PRIZE:*
> - AMNPS 5x8 or 12" TUBE SMOKER
> - 2# Ea. CHERRY, HICKORY, MAPLE & OAK PELLETS
> - SELF-IGNITING PROPANE TORCH
> - MANUAL& RECIPE BOOK
> - MAVERICK ET-732 THERMOMETER
> - VACUUM TUMBLER
> - 10'x18" QMATZ
> 
> *TOTAL VALUE = $294.37*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC03435 Crop.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jennio11
> __ Jun 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WINNER'S LIST:*
> *Saturday 6/14: Welshrarebit*
> *Sunday 6/15: Scsim13*


----------



## smoking nana

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___tasty little piggies and all of their little barnyard friends_________ this summer."


----------



## bince

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a fattie this summer."


----------



## wapapabear

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef ribs and brisket this summer.


----------



## thechefslc

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke every other weekend this summer


----------



## csnyder750

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _brisket___ this summer."


----------



## dobar

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey this summer."


----------



## jeffro99

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke NOT ONLY ALOT OF MEAT BUT ALSO THE COMPETITION this summer."


----------



## atomicsmoke

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cigars after eating my smoked meats/cheese/vegs  this summer." (Even if I am not a smoker).

Kidding: the only smoke my lungs will see is from a-maze-n pellets and other wood based flammable products.


----------



## allen

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Canadian Bacon and Buck Board bacon_ this summer."


----------



## johnv656

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Salmon___ this summer."


----------



## fendrbluz

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______A whole hog______ this summer."


----------



## isucyclone

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Cheese this summer


----------



## tjohnson

*Looks Like There's Another Drawing in 20 Minutes!!*


----------



## seacur

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke briskets weekly this summer.

New to the forum, been reading a while and just noticed this thread.  Could be great to try the product out.


----------



## nightrod06

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke sausage this summer."


----------



## jennio11

Congratulations to today's winner.......

@rexster314!!!

Keep entering... we'll be choosing ANOTHER daily winner tomorrow at 12 pm CST!


----------



## dadpal

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke EVERYTHING this summer."


----------



## on388

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I possibly can this summer.


----------



## tjohnson

*CONGRATULATIONS REXTER314!!!*


----------



## cherokee pit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _my Prosciutto`s___ this summer."

Mark


----------



## badmoont2

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ABT's this summer.


----------



## azbohunter

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can this summer."


----------



## little smokey

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke what ever I can get my hands on.


----------



## nightrod06

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese this summer


----------



## daveomak

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  great food with Todd's products  this summer."


----------



## smoking nana

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke tasty little piggies and all of their little barnyard friends this summer."


----------



## smoking nana

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke tasty little piggies and all of their little barnyard friends this summer."


----------



## barnold

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork spare ribs,butt and chicken this summer.

We're versatile!  And hungry!!!


----------



## link

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _suckling pig_ this summer."


----------



## tr kan

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _everything___________ this summer.”*


----------



## mike spearman

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Boston Butt this summer."


----------



## seenred

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke *More Pork and Beef*  this summer."


----------



## phxsmoking

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pulled pork this summer


----------



## java

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lots of trout this summer."


----------



## bubblehead

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my WEIGHT IN BACON this summer!"


----------



## mbugbee

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke MY ASS OFF this summer."


----------



## awitte58

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke FOOOOOOOD this summer."


----------



## daricksta

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke baby back ribs and cheeses this summer."


----------



## joshdura

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a crapton of sausage this summer.


----------



## shtrdave

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some herbs this summer.


----------



## ega-q

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all I can this summer.


----------



## seacur

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke what ever I can get my hands on.

+1


----------



## dirtsailor2003

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke linguica sausage this summer.


----------



## mneeley490

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke spiral hot dogs this summer."


----------



## welshrarebit

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke some tako this summer."


----------



## talan64

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisketS this summer


----------



## ameskimo1

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke this this summer." if it will fit in my smoker.













photo (12).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Jun 16, 2014


----------



## ibbones

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more this summer.


----------



## chef jimmyj

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a nice Ham  this summer."...JJ


----------



## dhermanson

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket  this summer.


----------



## aquaduck

f I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____ribs_____ this summer


----------



## bluto

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Jalapeno Elk Summer Sausage this summer!


----------



## livestrong1313

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke "a pig, 1 section at a time" this summer."


----------



## stovebolt

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a cured turkey this summer."

Chuck


----------



## isucyclone

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke summer sausage this summer


----------



## JckDanls 07

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I still plan to smoke snack sticks and sausge this summer


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some belly bacon this summer"


----------



## jarjarchef

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef tenderloin and pork spare ribs this summer."


----------



## chezey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a mountain of St Louis style ribs this summer."


----------



## smokin joker

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some pork belly this summer."


----------



## john kelly

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____brisket_______ this summer."


----------



## marauder

when i win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET- SMOKER  CONTEST I PLAN TO SMOKE ALL OF YOU OUT  OF YOUR MIND THIS SUMMER!


----------



## robbq

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything legal this summer.


----------



## moeparry

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ribs this summer.


----------



## thoseguys26

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke *everything that touches my lips* this summer."


----------



## waygu tim

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____ribs________ this summer."


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke brisket this summer."


----------



## kitt

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____as much as possible ________ this summer."


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke UP A TBS STORM this summer."

Cool contest Todd, Thanks a bunch !


----------



## moseephus

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a bunch of fatties this summer!!!!!


----------



## colby2178

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything this summer."


----------



## fishinjoe

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheesethis summer.


----------



## jsc1234

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke water to go with my bourbon this summer


----------



## bookem

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke chicken and ribs this summer.


----------



## omegadog12

"If I win the A-MAZE-N_PELLET Smoker Contest, I plan to smoke SOMETHING EVERYDAY THAT I'M OFF this summer


----------



## smokermacdonald

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke at least once a day__ this summer."


----------



## chuckles

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke smoke my brains out this summer."


----------



## worktogthr

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything  and everything I can get my hands on this summer."


----------



## justmyname

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket this summer


----------



## scsim13

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something for Todd this summer."


----------



## smoke deedler

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke sausages this summer."


----------



## rowdyrabbit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything that doesn't smoke me first this summer."


----------



## timmyt509

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lots of salmon this summer.


----------



## munkiestyle

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some spatchcock chickens this summer.


----------



## bince

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some bacon this summer."


----------



## tr1ple8

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a brisket this summer


----------



## jaikun

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 4 salmon steaks, 3 ham hocks, 2 whole chickens and a big deer meat salami this summer."


----------



## backyardboss

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to not over smoke my cheeses like I have with my tube. Gotta back that off! This summer? Got a Butt, a rack o ribs and some yard bird thighs going on in the A.M. It's not even Summer yet!"

Things could be worse. Shoutout to all our brothers and sisters, sons and daughters called up in this mess again. I know some very worried parents and friends. God speed.


----------



## omegadog12

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET Smoker Contest, I plan to to smoke one of every kind of meat at the store this summer"


----------



## socal duckie

If I win the AMAZEN PELLET SMOKER CONTEST I plan on smoking a nice crown roast


----------



## 1finder

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __various sausages__ this summer."


----------



## andreamwolf

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET Smoker Contest, I plan to to smoke all kinds of tasty food that would make my mama proud this summer!"

<3 RIP 

When I said I inherited my smoker from my Mom. I sadly meant it. I smoked my first things in it just a few days ago. I have a long learning curve ahead of me... but prize win or not, I'll make her proud.


----------



## demosthenes9

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lot of food this summer.    Heh, who am I kidding, I'm going to smoke a whole lot of food this summer whether I win or not


----------



## chef jimmyj

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Pulled Pork this summer."


----------



## stanjk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot more sausage this summer."


----------



## fpmich

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot this summer


----------



## badmoont2

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs this summer


----------



## pit of despair

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket this summer."


----------



## fendrbluz

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke a whole hog this summer."


----------



## bobank03

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke an A-MAZE-N amount of meat this summer."


----------



## bubbonehead

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a variety of mouth watering delights this summer.


----------



## kimkfisher

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef short ribs this summer.


----------



## goose57

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a rib roast this summer."


----------



## kingt36

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __some more bacon and cheese__ this summer.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a duck this summer."


----------



## pc farmer

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __goose_______ this summer."


----------



## cherokee pit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my Prosciutto`s this summer."


----------



## bubblehead

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs and chicken and brisket and butt and sausage and bacon and turkey and more ribs and... this summer."


----------



## johgre078

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif]

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my first brisket this summer.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   <w:UseFELayout/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0in;mso-para-margin-right:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0in;line-height:115%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]


----------



## bigtrain74

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke to make some friends in my new neighborhood this summer."


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ton of food for my baby girls 5th birthday."


----------



## handymanstan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot more this summer."


----------



## dougmays

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke EVERYTHING undder the sun this summer


----------



## bobrap

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything this summer."


----------



## whtelk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything but the squeal this summer. :)


----------



## smokin backyard

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything and everything I can get my hands on  this summer."


----------



## dirtsailor2003

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke smoked pizza pie this summer."


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ton of food for my baby girls 5th birthday."


----------



## smokeschop

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke BEEF RIBS this summer.


----------



## scsim13

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lots of stuff this summer."


----------



## socal duckie

If I win the AMAZEN PELLET SMOKER CONTEST I will smoke for 10 days straight when we go on vacation!


----------



## andrewbest

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey this summer.


----------



## bkbuilds

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Pork shots___ this summer."


----------



## damonh

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a brisket this summer


----------



## talan64

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ABT's this summer.


----------



## little smokey

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Boneless Beef Ribs this summer.


----------



## cabowabo35

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my weight in meat and cheese this summer."


----------



## cunnart

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____everything_______ this summer. because I am new to the hobby.


----------



## mfreel

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a brisket this summer.

Kudos to Todd, too, for his great customer service!


----------



## thoseguys26

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my first brisket this summer.


----------



## thechefslc

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some cheese this summer.


----------



## loock28

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke alot more this summer."


----------



## rgautheir20420

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke *PORK BELLY *this summer.


----------



## kandl

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Bacon Wrapped Sea Scallops this summer."


----------



## chuckles

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke up the neighborhood_______ this summer."


----------



## smokintexas88

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER CONTEST I plan to smoke the whole enchilada this summer


----------



## iowa josh83

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Hams this summer.

Thanks Todd and the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker company!!


----------



## smoke king

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some BBB this summer."


----------



## smokermacdonald

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  everyday this summer."


----------



## jennio11

Congratulations to today's winner... @bobank03!!!!

Keep entering... there are plenty more chances to win!


----------



## nightrod06

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese this summer


----------



## link

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _suckling pig_ this summer."


----------



## caelestis

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything that doesn't run away from me first this summer.


----------



## smoking nana

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke tasty little piggies and all of their tasty little barnyard friends this summer.


----------



## tsin

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___A Fatty_________ this summer."


----------



## bigtrain74

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke to make some new friends in my new neighborhood this summer.


----------



## daricksta

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs and salmon and cheeses this summer."


----------



## welshrarebit

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke some ribs for summer."


----------



## tr kan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _anything I can from A toZ       ___________ this summer."


----------



## snausageman

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lip smackeraling meats this summer


----------



## cactusron

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket, butts, salmon, turkey, chicken, brats, sausage, cheese, pecans, almonds, macaroni and cheese, jalapeno's, poppers, ribs, rib eye, prime rib, tri tip, and more this summer!"


----------



## azbohunter

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke most of the Chinook salmon that I am going to catch this summer."


----------



## skorepeo

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Frog Legs_this summer.”


----------



## ralph83

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke EVERYTHING I CAN this summer."


----------



## slizzardlizard

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a cigar while smoking meat and not have to tend to woodchips this summer."


----------



## 1deadeye

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pig this summer!


----------



## munkiestyle

If I win the AMAZEN PELLET SMOKER CONTEST I plan on smoking a NY strip roast this summer


----------



## phxsmoking

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a couple of beef chucks this summer.


----------



## djbrick

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole deer this summer.


----------



## kandl

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Salmon this summer."


----------



## jarjarchef

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke farm raised cobia this summer."


----------



## aneura

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my first brisket and lots of PORK this summer!


----------



## big lew bbq

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke delicious BBQ for all my fellow soldiers returning home this summer."


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all summer long"


----------



## java

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _something new___________ this summer."


----------



## drunkginger

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _every single day_ this summer."


----------



## wazoo

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke any thing that I get to hold still in smoker this summer."

Wazoo


----------



## two-eyes-up

"IF I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest,Iplan to smoke more bellies this summer."


----------



## tr00ter

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a boneless leg of lamb, salmon, ribs.......the kitchen sink and anything else I find this summer

Thanks for this Todd.


----------



## deitzd

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke veggies this summer."


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke alot of fatties this summer."


----------



## daveomak

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke great food with Todd's products this summer."


----------



## socal duckie

If I win the AMAZEN PELLET SMOKER CONTEST I plan on smoking pancakes this summer!


----------



## mneeley490

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more chicken this summer."


----------



## smokerjim

"If I win the A-MAZE-IN-PELLET CONTEST I plan to smoke any thing that wonders to close to my smoker this summer"


----------



## tjohnson

*CONGRATS BOBANK03!!!!!*


----------



## johgre078

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever I can afford this summer."


----------



## shtrdave

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke till I can't smoke no more this summer.


----------



## 1finder

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _ribeyes_this summer."


----------



## seacur

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke even after this summer is over


----------



## barnold

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more spare ribs and butts, as well as work on my brisket this summer.


----------



## matt darsow

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _anything and everything_ this summer."


----------



## JckDanls 07

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _whatever the wife buys_ this summer."


----------



## wapapabear

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs,brisket meatloaf, and lots more (oh my!) this summer.


----------



## jonf

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A Brisket this summer."


----------



## chezey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___huge amounts of Brisket_________ this summer."


----------



## jaikun

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 

*5 BEEF BRISKEEEEEEETS*
4 salmon steaks
3 ham hocks
2 whole chickens 
and a big deer meat salami this summer."


----------



## bertman

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything that fits inside my MES this summer."


----------



## dave17a

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke into winter this summer."


----------



## bfilipowski

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke less weed than last summer this summer."


----------



## pkimer

JenniO11 said:


> *It's almost summer, and that means SMOKING!*
> 
> Our friend Todd from A-MAZE-N Products is hosting a huge giveaway for us and you can win a fantastic prize EVERY DAY, NOW THROUGH 6/23.  Keep coming back for a chance to win EVERY DAY, 6/14-6/22, plus each entry counts toward the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING on 6/23.
> 
> We'll be announcing the winners daily around Noon CST, so come back to check and enter again every day!  Pictured below is the GRAND PRIZE.
> 
> 
> *Here's how it works:*
> 
> 1. Like A-MAZE-N-Products on Facebook  (http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Maze-N-Products/226768664031309)
> If you do not have a Facebook Account, pm TJohnson
> 
> 2. Simply copy, paste, and finish the following sentence in a reply post to this thread:
> 
> “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____________ this summer."
> 
> The grand prize is worth $294.37!
> 
> Please check out our T&C HERE.  This contest is open only to SMF members who live in the 48 continental states.
> 
> *DAILY PRIZE:*
> 
> - AMNPS or 12" Tube Smoker
> 
> - 2# PITMASTERS CHOICE PELLETS
> 
> - 1' x 18" QMATZ
> 
> *    TOTAL VALUE = $51.13*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Prize Pic.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jennio11
> __ Jun 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GRAND PRIZE:*
> 
> - AMNPS 5x8 or 12" TUBE SMOKER
> 
> - 2# Ea. CHERRY, HICKORY, MAPLE & OAK PELLETS
> 
> - SELF-IGNITING PROPANE TORCH
> 
> - MANUAL& RECIPE BOOK
> 
> - MAVERICK ET-732 THERMOMETER
> 
> - VACUUM TUMBLER
> 
> - 10'x18" QMATZ
> 
> *TOTAL VALUE = $294.37*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC03435 Crop.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jennio11
> __ Jun 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WINNER'S LIST:*
> 
> *Saturday 6/14: Welshrarebit*
> 
> *Sunday 6/15: Scsim13*
> 
> *Monday 6/16: Rexster314*
> 
> *Tuesday 6/17: Bobank03*


“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Pork Butt and Loin this summer."


----------



## handymanstan

“When I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke as much as I can this summer."


----------



## bobrap

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke catfish this summer."


----------



## cabowabo35

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke every day this summer."


----------



## ibbones

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese this summer.


----------



## driedstick

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke summer sausage and cheese  this summer."


----------



## smoke and choke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Pastrami and Pork But this summer."


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke UP A TBS STORM this summer."

Cool contest Todd, Thanks a bunch !


----------



## smokin joker

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke hot link sausage this summer."


----------



## isitdoneyet

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _ribs, brisket, pork butt, cheese, fish, everything else that fits in my smoker_ this summer."


----------



## java

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _dead critters___________ this summer."


----------



## seenred

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke More Pork and Beef this summer."


----------



## jwilledr

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke and smoke and smoke until my house falls down  this summer.


----------



## slider n copa

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Pork Butt  this summer."


----------



## diggingdogfarm

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lots of crisp pork rinds this summer."


----------



## smoking pipes

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke with perfect TBS, every time this summer."


----------



## pappapig

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Dinner for Todd!! this summer."


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork butts this summer."


----------



## wapapabear

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lots and lots this summer!


----------



## timmyt509

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork ribs this summer."


----------



## justmyname

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a big butt this summer


----------



## thoseguys26

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke smoke this summer.


----------



## srenoberalooc

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs this summer."


----------



## lizard55033

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____TROUT & SALMON_______ this summer."


----------



## smoke deedler

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke wieners this summer."


----------



## fishinjoe

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ton of jerky

this summer.


----------



## rowdyrabbit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke three little piggies and maybe even a big bad wolf this summer."

Anybody know of a good wolf rub???


----------



## backyardboss

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke, as it stands now, in the fridge or freezer, not withstanding the Butt and Ribs I completely NAILED  today, a round roast, beef ribs, another St lewwie rib, probably a fattie or two and soft shell crabs.... Unh, unh, un,un, un...this summer.(?)" More like this month!


----------



## dobar

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke barley and hops this summer."


----------



## puddy

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Canadian Bacon_ this summer."


----------



## scsim13

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a stogey this summer."


----------



## atio

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke grains for beer brewing this summer.


----------



## demosthenes9

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lot of food this summer.    Heh, who am I kidding, I'm going to smoke a whole lot of food this summer whether I win or not


----------



## stovebolt

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lots of great food this summer.


----------



## stanjk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke much more sausage this summer."


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke tons of Pastrami"


----------



## badmoont2

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke Fatties this summer."


----------



## bubbonehead

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some cheese this summer.


----------



## foog

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything! this summer."


----------



## james1nc

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET -SMOKER contest I plan on smoking anything that doesn't run from me .


----------



## pit of despair

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke tasty critters this summer."


----------



## pc farmer

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __salmon___ this summer."


----------



## addicted 2smoke

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bannanas this summer."


----------



## Dutch

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke for my family this summer.


----------



## fendrbluz

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A whole hog this summer."


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke tons of Pastrami"


----------



## kingt36

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___whatever I can get my hands on___ this summer.


----------



## jsc1234

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke smoke all night and not worry about a thing this summer."


----------



## whtelk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Buckboard Bacon this summer."


----------



## bubblehead

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something exotic this summer."


----------



## iowa josh83

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke jalapeno poppers this summer.

Once the jalapenos are ready in my garden, of course.


----------



## ega-q

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke as much as I can this summer.


----------



## cherokee pit

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my prosciutto`s this summer.


----------



## shoneyboy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything I get my hands on this summer.ROFLOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






ShoneyBoy


----------



## shimsham

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a big ol' fatty this summer.


----------



## little smokey

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot of fatties this summer.


----------



## ibbones

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my a$$ off this summer."


----------



## isucyclone

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some EXCELLENT FOOD this summer


----------



## damonh

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some ABT's this summer."


----------



## frenzy165

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything that used to be walking around the farm.. or flying... this summer."


----------



## driedstick

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Pepperoni sticks this summer."


----------



## dirtsailor2003

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke me some s'more's and prailines this summer."


----------



## thechefslc

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some sausage this summer.


----------



## bkbuilds

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Chicken____ this summer."


----------



## lowcountrygamecock

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bacon wrapped scallops this summer."


----------



## jennio11

We have today's winner... it's @Shoneyboy!!!

Congrats!  Keep entering for more chances to win!  Next drawing TOMORROW 12 pm CST!


----------



## thoseguys26

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my first fattie this summer.


----------



## bigtrain74

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke to make some friends in my new neighborhood this summer.


----------



## link

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _suckling pig_ this summer."


----------



## pc farmer

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____water_____ this summer."


----------



## seacur

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my first everything this summer.


----------



## ega-q

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything I can this summer!


----------



## smoking nana

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke tasty little piggies and all of their little barnyard friends this summer."


----------



## seenred

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke More Pork and Beef this summer."


----------



## smoke and choke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham this summer."


----------



## daveomak

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke great food with Todd's products this summer."


----------



## phxsmoking

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef ribs  this summer


----------



## mfreel

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some STIX this summer."


----------



## driedstick

JenniO11 said:


> We have today's winner... it's @Shoneyboy!!!
> 
> Congrats!  Keep entering for more chances to win!  Next drawing TOMORROW 12 pm CST!


Congrats Shoneyboy

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## tr kan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _ABT's ,chicken, ribs and maybe a sausage or two  this summer.


----------



## skorepeo

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever I can afford this summer."


----------



## slots

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the entire side of pork i just got this summer


----------



## cherokee pit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prosciutto`s this summer."


----------



## bluto

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a pork belly this summer.


----------



## jabbathehutton

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork this summer."


----------



## ralph83

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Salt_ this summer."


----------



## kandl

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Pork Roast this summer."


----------



## cabowabo35

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke up all my free time this summer."


----------



## 1finder

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _more than enough, then a little more for friends__ this summer."


----------



## tjohnson

Congrats Shoneyboy!!!


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pigs, lots of em this summer."


----------



## mneeley490

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke as much as possible this summer."


----------



## warmcowboy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some brisket, and ribs, and even some walleye, this summer."


----------



## cal0921

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all the meat, fish and cheese I can this summer."


----------



## goose57

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some pork belly this summer."


----------



## tsin

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _lots of baby backs.___________ this summer."


----------



## jimf

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke salmon filets this summer.


----------



## ynot2k

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lots and lots of meat this summer."


----------



## dr k

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _ABT'S_ this summer."


----------



## jarjarchef

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some tri-tip for a salad this summer."


----------



## thwack41

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _beef, chicken, ribs, brisket, cheese, burgers, corn, turkey, sausage, nuts, and fish this summer."


----------



## pappapig

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _jerky_ this summer."


----------



## flareside92

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something for a good cause this summer."


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some hard boiled eggs this summer."


----------



## barnold

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef brisket, beef ribs, and pork spare ribs this summer!

In fact, I have 'em waiting in the fridge now, so put it on me!!!


----------



## coffee_junkie

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke *the crap outta everything* this summer."


----------



## chef jimmyj

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke HOT DOGS this summer."...JJ


----------



## chezey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___everything that will fit in my smokers_________ this summer."


----------



## justmyname

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pastrami this summer.


----------



## jlgreenie

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING this summer."


----------



## tbriggs

Well If I were to win the a-maze-n-pellet smoker contest, I plan to smoke everyone else in this contest


----------



## jwilledr

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke_with my buds_this summer."


----------



## dave17a

JenniO11 said:


> *It's almost summer, and that means SMOKING!*
> 
> Our friend Todd from A-MAZE-N Products is hosting a huge giveaway for us and you can win a fantastic prize EVERY DAY, NOW THROUGH 6/23.  Keep coming back for a chance to win EVERY DAY, 6/14-6/22, plus each entry counts toward the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING on 6/23.
> 
> We'll be announcing the winners daily around Noon CST, so come back to check and enter again every day!  Pictured below is the GRAND PRIZE.
> 
> 
> *Here's how it works:*
> 
> 1. Like A-MAZE-N-Products on Facebook  (http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Maze-N-Products/226768664031309)
> If you do not have a Facebook Account, pm TJohnson
> 
> 2. Simply copy, paste, and finish the following sentence in a reply post to this thread:
> 
> “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____________ this summer."
> 
> The grand prize is worth $294.37!
> 
> Please check out our T&C HERE.  This contest is open only to SMF members who live in the 48 continental states.
> 
> *DAILY PRIZE:*
> 
> - AMNPS or 12" Tube Smoker
> 
> - 2# PITMASTERS CHOICE PELLETS
> 
> - 1' x 18" QMATZ
> 
> *    TOTAL VALUE = $51.13*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Prize Pic.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jennio11
> __ Jun 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GRAND PRIZE:*
> 
> - AMNPS 5x8 or 12" TUBE SMOKER
> 
> - 2# Ea. CHERRY, HICKORY, MAPLE & OAK PELLETS
> 
> - SELF-IGNITING PROPANE TORCH
> 
> - MANUAL& RECIPE BOOK
> 
> - MAVERICK ET-732 THERMOMETER
> 
> - VACUUM TUMBLER
> 
> - 10'x18" QMATZ
> 
> *TOTAL VALUE = $294.37*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC03435 Crop.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jennio11
> __ Jun 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke moreand more and more this summer."
> 
> *WINNER'S LIST:*
> 
> *Saturday 6/14: Welshrarebit*
> 
> *Sunday 6/15: Scsim13*
> 
> *Monday 6/16: Rexster314*
> 
> *Tuesday 6/17: Bobank03*
> 
> *Wednesday 6/16: Shoneyboy*


----------



## isitdoneyet

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _ribs, brisket, pork butt, cheese, fish, everything else that fits in my smoker_ this summer."


----------



## slizzardlizard

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a winner this summer."


----------



## jaikun

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 6 different cheeses, 5 BEEF BRISKEEEEEEETS, 4 salmon steaks, 3 ham hocks, 2 whole chickens and a big deer meat salami this summer."


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER CONTEST, I plan to smoke leg of lamb this summer."


----------



## shtrdave

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke it all this summer


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke UP A TBS STORM this summer."

Cool contest Todd, Thanks a bunch !


----------



## tr1ple8

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs this summer


----------



## johgre078

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke until the law locks me up for polution this summer."


----------



## bertman

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Todd's birthday dinner this summer."


----------



## bluestar0480

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a bunch of butts this summer."


----------



## bince

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some Canadian bacon this summer."


----------



## demosthenes9

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lot of food this summer.    Heh, who am I kidding, I'm going to smoke a whole lot of food this summer whether I win or not


----------



## lbc970

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ROCKY MOUNTAIN OYSTERS this summer.


----------



## smokngun

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _pork shoulders_and turkey_breasts_for_ my wedding_ this summer."


----------



## navyjeremy

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some Cheese this summer"


----------



## jasontetzlaff

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke EVERYTHING this summer."


----------



## shoneyboy

driedstick said:


> Congrats Shoneyboy
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker



Oh no...:th_crybaby2:... I never win anything!!!!! My wife and kids thought something was wrong due to all of the happy noises I was making, they thought I needed 911 ....:yahoo:.....ROFLOL!!!!!! ...... I'd like to say "THANK YOU :77:" to Todd for holding the drawing.....I can't wait to give it a try.....:yahoo:..... BTW, Todd, my wife said that if I open the freezer 1 more time  :wife: to look for something to smoke she is going to call you and ask you not to ship it to me.....:devil:.... Don't listen to her!!!!! :yahoo: ShoneyBoy


----------



## cadillac forge

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ________lots of meat____ this summer."


----------



## rick39

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Everything this summer


----------



## timmyt509

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke chicken wings this summer."


----------



## rowdyrabbit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything with much more even smoke with my new A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER this summer."


----------



## heavy iron

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all kinds of meat this summer.


----------



## fishinjoe

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke venison this summer.


----------



## arcticcanoe

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot this summer."


----------



## beuregard

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke crappie/bluegill this summer


----------



## fpmich

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  a chicken this summer."


----------



## stovebolt

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke spare ribs this summer.


----------



## stanjk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot more sausage this summer."


----------



## pit of despair

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese this summer."


----------



## bobank03

[h3]“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _All Kinds of FATTIES_ this summer."[/h3]


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke weekly"


----------



## badmoont2

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Country Style Ribs this summer."


----------



## kingt36

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____more cheese and bacon________ this summer.


----------



## tbriggs

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke EVERYTHING I CAN GET MY HANDS ON this summer."


----------



## fendrbluz

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to a whole hog this summer"


----------



## addicted 2smoke

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something new every week this summer."


----------



## ameskimo1

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more briskets this summer


----------



## cherokee pit

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prosciutto`s this summer


----------



## jredmann

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything that I can get my hands on like its going out of style this summer."


----------



## jsc1234

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke with a lot less aggravation this summer


----------



## handymanstan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot this summer."


----------



## whtelk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Canadian bacon and cheese this summer.


----------



## thwack41

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke EVERYTHING I CAN this summer!


----------



## bobrap

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more this summer."


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke weekly"


----------



## weekend smoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke every piece of meat I eat this summer."

That statement is not out of the question


----------



## 5oakssmoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke "Ribs Ribs Ribs, some more Ribs, Maybe sneak in a Turkey, oh yeah and some more Ribs...." this summer."


----------



## java

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _elk steaks___________ this summer."


----------



## dirtsailor2003

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Cuban Cigars this summer."


----------



## scsim13

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my paycheck away this summer."


----------



## isucyclone

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A HUGE BRISKET this summer.


----------



## mike3ga88

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ribs and Brisket this summer


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke weekly"


----------



## phxsmoking

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pulled pork this summer


----------



## nightrod06

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork loin this summer


----------



## thechefslc

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke at my work this summer.


----------



## driedstick

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ABT's this summer."


----------



## wizit247

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something out of my comfort zone this summer!!!!

In for the win baby!


----------



## Dutch

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a summer-time turkey this summer.


----------



## smoking pipes

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke deer loin this summer."


----------



## jimf

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything I can get my hands on this summer."


----------



## azbohunter

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke till I really master smoking this summer."


----------



## ibbones

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more pork butts this summer


----------



## mfreel

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to cold smoke some MORE salmon candy this summer!!!!!


----------



## denny atwell

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Several Big Fattys__________ this summer."


----------



## mds51

If I win the A-MAZE-N-Pellet-Smoker Contest , I plan to buy Todd Johnson a nice gift this summer!!!


----------



## deadeye dan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke AT LEAST ONCE A WEEK this summer!"


----------



## shovah85

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke EVERYTHING (every meat related products that I can get my hands on) this summer."


----------



## rob989_69

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Sausage  this summer.


----------



## iowa josh83

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lots of ribs this summer.


----------



## beuregard

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke catfish this summer."


----------



## jeff1972

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke twice the amount this summer.


----------



## jennio11

Today's winner is... @Nightrod06!!!!  Congrats!
 

Keep entering... only 4 days to enter until the GRAND PRIZE!


----------



## barnold

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke every week this summer.

Gotta do it to keep up with demand!!!


----------



## roharris33

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke BB ribs, and chicken this summer."


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some fatties".


----------



## pc farmer

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____salmon_______ this summer."


----------



## daveomak

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke great food with Todd's products this summer."


----------



## shoneyboy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything I get my hands on this summer.ROFLOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






ShoneyBoy


----------



## little smokey

JenniO11 said:


> Today's winner is... @Nightrod06!!!!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> Keep entering... only 4 days to enter until the GRAND PRIZE!


Jennio11 you spelled my name wrong!


----------



## demosthenes9

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lot of food this summer.    Heh, who am I kidding, I'm going to smoke a whole lot of food this summer whether I win or not


----------



## link

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _suckling pig_ this summer."


----------



## nightrod06

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bacon this summer


----------



## jarjarchef

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs and chicken this summer."


----------



## shtrdave

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Wieners this summer.


----------



## cherokee pit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prosciutto this summer."


----------



## tr kan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke as often as I can this summer."


----------



## smoking nana

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke tasty little piggies and all of their little barnyard friends this summer."


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke as often as I can this summer."


----------



## dr k

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke reverse seared beef of all kinds this summer."


----------



## lemans

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____15 pork butts and donate them to local food bank________ this summer."


----------



## daricksta

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs, salmon, and cheeses this summer."


----------



## smokerjim

smokerjim said:


> "If I win the A-MAZE-IN-PELLET CONTEST I plan to smoke any thing that wonders to close to my smoker this summer"


----------



## munkiestyle

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke it up this summer."


----------



## driedstick

JenniO11 said:


> Today's winner is... @Nightrod06!!!!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> Keep entering... only 4 days to enter until the GRAND PRIZE!


Congrats 

   “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Pretzels_________ this summer."


----------



## chezey

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____turkey pastrami_______ this summer."


----------



## johgre078

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some malt this summer."


----------



## socal duckie

If I win the AMAZEN PELLET SMOKER contest I am going to smoke sausage and snack sticks untiill the neighbors call the fire dept.


----------



## slots

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke our fresh new pig this summer.


----------



## backyardboss

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke another butt and a chuckie this summer

Heck, who am I kidding, I'm gonna be doing that anyway.


----------



## smoke and choke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all meat this summer."


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to cold smoke hard boiled eggs (again) this summer."


----------



## seacur

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to cold smoke until I choke on too much meat this summer.


----------



## ega-q

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything I can this summer.


----------



## archernut

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lot ribs this summer."


----------



## justmyname

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke chicken wings this summer.


----------



## smokin joker

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork cheeks this summer.


----------



## david reading

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the world's greatest cheese this summer."


----------



## tsin

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______Everything I can______ this summer."


----------



## tr1ple8

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything and everything this summer."


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever the wife tells me to smoke this summer."


----------



## brad455

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____all i can _______ this summer."


----------



## seenred

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke More Pork and Beef this summer."


----------



## jaikun

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 7 jalapeños, 6 different cheeses, 5 BEEF BRISKEEEEEEETS, 4 salmon steaks, 3 ham hocks, 2 whole chickens and a big deer meat salami this summer."


----------



## loppy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _apples and and veggies to tru_________ this summer.”


----------



## java

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___ribs_________ this summer."


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke UP A TBS STORM this summer."

Cool contest Todd, Thanks a bunch !


----------



## tndawg

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can get my hands on  this summer!


----------



## isitdoneyet

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _ribs, brisket, pork butt, cheese, fish, everything else that fits in my smoker_ this summer."


----------



## dave17a

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke meat cheese bacon as  I have always done and give away too much thisummer."


----------



## pappapig

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke fatties____ this summer."


----------



## bertman

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my son's birthday cake this summer."


----------



## john kelly

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______roast______ this summer."


----------



## skorepeo

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke WAGU BEEF BRISKET this summer.”


----------



## timmyt509

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke salmon this summer."


----------



## rexster314

Got my prize this afternoon. Thanks Todd!!


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER CONTEST, I plan to smoke pork this summer."


----------



## rowdyrabbit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pigs, and cows, and chickens, and turkeys, and other tasty animals this summer."


----------



## slizzardlizard

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke delicous food for friends and family this summer."


----------



## demosthenes9

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lot of food this summer.    Heh, who am I kidding, I'm going to smoke a whole lot of food this summer whether I win or not


----------



## 1finder

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __some A-MAZE-N food__ this summer."


----------



## stovebolt

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some bacon this summer."


----------



## stanjk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot more sausage this summer."


----------



## tbriggs

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke with everyone in the neighborhood this summer."


----------



## jsc1234

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke with complete piece of mind this summer."


----------



## loppy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke dog treats for my four legged son the bulldog mack he loves smoke anything  this summer.”


----------



## lemans

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some briskest and give them to the local firehouse this summer."


----------



## addicted 2smoke

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lots of BBQ to share with loved ones this summer."


----------



## cherokee pit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prosciutto`s this summer.”


----------



## smoking pipes

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever I want whenever I want this summer."


----------



## goose57

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke mac & cheese this summer."


----------



## 5oakssmoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs, ribs, ribs, some fresh fish, a few birds.... oh and more ribs...  this summer."


----------



## john kelly

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____bologna_______ this summer."


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot this summer."


----------



## 5oakssmoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Pumpkin Pie this summer."


----------



## damonh

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke stuffed hamburgers this summer.


----------



## kingt36

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more bacon and cheese this summer.


----------



## ryan in louisville

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pulled pork, brisket, and ABT's this summer.


----------



## deadeye dan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a big elk roast this summer."


----------



## geoffott

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some low and slow pork butt this summer.


----------



## thechefslc

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese this summer


----------



## heavy iron

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke_all kinds of good food this summer."


----------



## jarjarchef

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese nuts this summer."


----------



## handymanstan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything this summer."


----------



## talan64

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything and everything this summer."


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot this summer."


----------



## pit of despair

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Fatties this summer."


----------



## isucyclone

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke TAILGATING FOOD this summer


----------



## iowa josh83

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke chilli & jalapeno peppers to make chipotle powder this summer.


----------



## ironhorse07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke up the neighborhood this summer."


----------



## azbohunter

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a bunch of stuff this summer."


----------



## warmcowboy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my neighbor's ,at the BBQ contest in the neighborhood, this summer


----------



## grizsmoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a fattie while smoking a Cohiba Red Dot cigar this summer."

And wash it all down with a cold pint of Moose Drool.


----------



## frog1369

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole farm full of pigs this summer."


----------



## bobrap

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef tongue this summer.


----------



## slizzardlizard

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke as much as i can fit in my mes 30" this summer."


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot this summer."


----------



## mds51

If  I win the A-Maze-n-Pellet-Smoker Contest, I plan to smoke a lot of Snack Sticks and Salami this Summer.


----------



## beuregard

If I win the A-Maze-n-Pellet-Smoker Contest, I plan to smoke a lot of  fresh garden veggies this Summer.


----------



## jennio11

Congratulations to today's winner... @tr1ple8!!!

Every entry is another chance to win the GRAND PRIZE!!!


----------



## pc farmer

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __salmon__________ this summer."


----------



## phxsmoking

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke hamburgers  this summer."


----------



## tjohnson

*CONGRATS  tr1ple8!!!*


----------



## mfreel

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something amazing this summer."


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot this summer."


----------



## frosty

WHEEEEE! Hopefully a Friday Freebie. . . . .


----------



## daveomak

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke great food with Todd's products this summer."


----------



## link

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _suckling pig_ this summer."


----------



## wraunch

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Brisket, cheese and BIG boston butts this summer.


----------



## seacur

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my family this summer.

Oh, I mean FOR my family...


----------



## johgre078

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything this summer."


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET SMOKER CONTEST, I plan to smoke some tri-tip this summer."


----------



## badmoont2

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Beef Ribs this summer"


----------



## bluto

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET SMOKER CONTEST, I plan to smoke some jalapeno artichoke dip this summer."


----------



## ohio mossy oak

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke For my first time this summer...


----------



## dr k

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket, pork butts and eggs this summer."


----------



## JckDanls 07

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Cheetos and trail mix this summer...


----------



## bsandifer

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke EVERYTHING and ANYTHING this summer."


----------



## cherokee pit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prosciuttos this summer."


----------



## tr kan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke & smoke & smoke & smoke this summer.


----------



## seenred

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke More Pork and Beef this summer."


----------



## smokerjim

if i win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET SMOKER CONTEST i plan to smoke any thing that wonders to close to my smoker this summer.


----------



## skorepeo

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Tuna this summer."


----------



## mwellsdvm

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __the learning curve__________ this summer, so that I can impress my wife.


----------



## jimf

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef, chicken, pork, and seafood this summer.


----------



## java

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __whiskey__________ this summer."


----------



## tony silver

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Brisket this summer


----------



## smoking nana

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke tasty little piggies and all of their little barnyard friends this summer."


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot this summer."


----------



## chef jimmyj

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Hogs Head this summer."...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to cold smoke pork Bahn Mi this summer."


----------



## cabowabo35

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some darn good food this summer."


----------



## ega-q

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot better this summer.


----------



## benjammin03

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke enough bacon for this summer


----------



## nightrod06

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a pile of meat this summer.


----------



## shtrdave

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke up a storm this summer.


----------



## 1finder

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Indian candy_ this summer."


----------



## chezey

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _a whole hog a few parts at a time. Everything between the rooter and the tooter________ this summer."


----------



## southofmanitoba

f I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke EVERYTHING I CAN GET MY HANDS ON AND FIT ON THE SMOKER this summer.


----------



## munkiestyle

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER I plan to smoke for my family this summer."


----------



## driedstick

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _CHEESE_ this summer."


----------



## daricksta

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke baby back ribs, salmon filets, and cheeses this summer."


----------



## smokin joker

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some hawgs this summer.


----------



## barnold

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke myself crazy this summer.

My wife tells me I'm already there!


----------



## tsin

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Ribs, briskets, fish and cheese______ this summer."


----------



## dave17a

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some wild pig that I get this summer."


----------



## welshrarebit

I got my prize today!!! I had Todd throw in a mav 733 at the same time. 

I'll break it in next week at work smoking a prime rib...


----------



## jarjarchef

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke sea salt and chilis this summer."


----------



## timmyt509

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke sausage this summer."


----------



## shoneyboy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything I get my hands on this summer.ROFLOL :yahoo: ShoneyBoy


----------



## demosthenes9

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lot of food this summer.    Heh, who am I kidding, I'm going to smoke a whole lot of food this summer whether I win or not


----------



## chestnutbloom

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _eyes________ this summer."


----------



## WV_Crusader

If i wint the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything i can cook this summer!

Sent from West 'By-God' Virginia!


----------



## socal duckie

When I win the AMAZEN PELLET SMOKER contest I plan on smoking some rattle snake and gopher


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke UP A TBS STORM this summer."

Cool contest Todd, Thanks a bunch !


----------



## tr1ple8

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork butt, ribs, and brisket this summer."


----------



## fishinjoe

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bacon this summer.


----------



## rvial

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____Boston butt and anything else that sounds tasty______ this summer.


----------



## stovebolt

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke often this summer."


----------



## badmoont2

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET SMOKER CONTEST, I plan to smoke some brisket this summer."


----------



## bobank03

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET SMOKER CONTEST, I plan to smoke some juicy catfish this summer."


----------



## stanjk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot more sausage this summer."


----------



## addicted 2smoke

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke new things every week this summer."


----------



## bookem

When I win the AMAZEN PELLET SMOKER contest I plan on smoking something new this summer


----------



## smoking pipes

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my tires in celebration this summer."


----------



## handymanstan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can this summer."


----------



## little smokey

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET SMOKER CONTEST, I plan to smoke some brisket this summer."


----------



## bubbonehead

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some Smokey Mountain Copper Mouth Rattle Moccasin  this summer. YUM!


----------



## gocubbies09

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke jerky, brisket and ribs this summer."


----------



## lemans

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for my 60th birthday in august


----------



## kingt36

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a lot of stuff___ this summer.


----------



## pappapig

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __brisket___ this summer."


----------



## bince

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some yard birds this summer"


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole farm full of pigs and cows this summer.


----------



## bubblehead

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 'til I can smoke no more this summer."


----------



## aeroforce100

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some turkey and ham and cheesethis summer"


----------



## phxsmoking

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beer but chicken this summer.


----------



## reents

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __BEANS__________ this summer."


----------



## jaikun

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 8 pork tenderloins, 7 jalapeños, 6 different cheeses, 5 BEEF BRISKEEEEEEETS, 4 salmon steaks, 3 ham hocks, 2 whole chickens and a big deer meat salami this summer."


----------



## thechefslc

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot this summer.


----------



## daricksta

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke baby back ribs, salmon filets, and cheeses this summer."


----------



## scsim13

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all that is tasty this summer."


----------



## ibbones

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a cow neck this summer.


----------



## david reading

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the world's greatest cheese this summer."


----------



## ironhorse07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ton of those pitmasters choice pellets this summer."


----------



## seacur

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all that I can this Summer and into the winter."


----------



## jennio11

Today's winner is... @BadMoonT2!!!

Congrats!

And guess what... we're doing a special SECOND Daily Prize drawing today at 8 pm CST!!!  So enter TWICE MORE today - once before 8 pm CST, and once after - for a chance to win!


----------



## daveomak

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke great food with Todd's products this summer."


----------



## ega-q

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot better this summer.

Grats @BadMoonT2


----------



## smokin joker

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more than I probably should this summer.


----------



## dr k

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Macaroni and cheese, sausage, and chicken this summer."


----------



## dirtsailor2003

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Black Cod this summer."


----------



## brianlamb41

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whole chickens this summer.


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot of meat and cheese this summer.


----------



## dr k

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Turkey this summer."


----------



## addicted 2smoke

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke shrimp this summer."


----------



## smoke and choke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lots more this summer"


----------



## shoneyboy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything I get my hands on this summer.ROFLOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






ShoneyBoy


----------



## pauli

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more ribs like I am today this summer."


----------



## pappapig

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __chicken___ this summer."


----------



## hookedonsmoke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all kinds of meat this summer."  Just fired up the smoker to do some pulled pork!


----------



## hookedonsmoke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all kinds of meat this summer."  Just fired up the smoker to do some pulled pork!


----------



## slizzardlizard

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke for friends, family, and even my neighbor i dont like (may be) this summer."


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ABT's and Pork Candy this summer."


----------



## mdboatbum

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke just about everything that'll sit still long enough this summer."


----------



## fotomike

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A WHOLE HOG this summer."


----------



## barnold

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke enough to feed the neighborhood this summer!


----------



## timmyt509

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket this summer."


----------



## chezey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____pulled pork and brisket________ this summer."


----------



## handymanstan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all I can this summer."


----------



## openpit

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket this summer."


----------



## chef jimmyj

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke An entire Black Angus Steer this summer."...JJ


----------



## seenred

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke More Pork and Beef this summer."


----------



## rowdyrabbit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke until i get it down pat this summer."


----------



## skorepeo

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pulled pork and brisket this summer."


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER CONTEST, I plan to smoke pork, beef, and chicken this summer."


----------



## gotarace

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more bacon this summer"


----------



## java

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _lots of ribs___________ this summer."


----------



## lemans

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my weight in pulled pork... And that's a lot if pork!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  corned beef eye of round this summer."

\

SOB


----------



## bluto

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Texas Hot Links this summer."


----------



## tsin

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Everything I can_________ this summer."


----------



## shtrdave

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Eggs this summer.


----------



## loppy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brats and steaks this summer.”


----------



## aquaduck

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke chicken this summer.


----------



## tr kan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke good stuff this summer."


----------



## scarman

*:grilling_smilie:If i win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Boston But and ribs this summer.*:grilling_smilie:


----------



## pc farmer

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __veggies__________ this summer.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke UP A TBS STORM this summer."

Cool contest Todd, Thanks a bunch !


----------



## tsin

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _______all I can_____ this summer."


----------



## ironhorse07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke as much critter as possible this summer."


----------



## ohio mossy oak

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything I can this summer."


----------



## dirtsailor2003

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Beer Nuts this summer."


----------



## loppy

Need help doing rib contest it work need a great one for beef and pork. Going to feed 40 people. Going be 10 guy in contest 100.00 and a day off for the winner. Thanks loppy


----------



## healeydays

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my first brisket this summer in my first smoker being delivered for the 4th of July...


----------



## jarjarchef

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke mussels and oysters summer."


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke popcorn summer."


----------



## bobrap

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke "stuff" this summer.


----------



## bertman

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke even when my wife says I'm grounded this summer."


----------



## geno1

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a pig this summer."


----------



## dave17a

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all we can smoke from cheese on down to jerky this summer."


----------



## demosthenes9

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lot of food this summer.    Heh, who am I kidding, I'm going to smoke a whole lot of food this summer whether I win or not


----------



## lemans

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole pig!!


----------



## turboenterprise

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke salmon this summer."


----------



## jennio11

Congrats to today's special SECOND winner... @Dr K!!!!

Enter again for tomorrow's contest!!!


----------



## lemans

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lots of annuli sausage


----------



## pappapig

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __everything__ this summer."

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## skorepeo

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke class this summer."


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke UP A TBS STORM this summer."

Cool contest Todd, Thanks a bunch !


----------



## shoneyboy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything I get my hands on this summer.ROFLOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ShoneyBoy


----------



## tr kan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke chicken, ribs, sausage and other good things this summer."


----------



## jsc1234

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke until my wife begs me to stop this summer


----------



## chezey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____cured pork loin________ this summer


----------



## seenred

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke More Pork and Beef this summer."


----------



## moseephus

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke EVERYTHING this summer.


----------



## 1finder

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _onions_ this summer."


----------



## throwdown

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _pork shoulder___________ this summer.”


----------



## dirtsailor2003

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lime chili shrimp this summer."


----------



## chef jimmyj

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke an entire YAK   this summer."...JJ


----------



## sue barney

If I won I would smoke all kinds of yummy things.....turkeys, briskets, ribs, chicken....my family would be very grateful :)


----------



## socal duckie

If I win the AMAZEN PELLET CONTEST  I plan on smoking a dodo bird


----------



## daveomak

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke great food with Todd's products this summer."


----------



## stovebolt

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke another cured turkey this summer."


----------



## smoke and choke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all day and night this summer."


----------



## pelican73

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __pork and more port____ this summer."


----------



## stanjk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke oysters this summer."


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke goat this summer."


----------



## johgre078

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET SMOKER CONTEST, I plan to smoke wild game this summer."


----------



## addicted 2smoke

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke peaches for cobller this summer."


----------



## isitdoneyet

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _ribs, brisket, pork butt, cheese, fish, everything else that fits in my smoker_ this summer."


----------



## lou13

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____ribs and chicken________ this summer."


----------



## badmoont2

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a chuck roast this summer."


----------



## bobank03

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some sweet baby back ribs this summer."


----------



## healeydays

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke up a mess of bluefish this summer.


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER CONTEST, I plan to smoke ribs this summer."


----------



## dr k

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a mound of ribs this summer."


----------



## leosmith78

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke mass quantities of oinker and moo-moo this summer."


----------



## thechefslc

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke smokething while drinking some beer this summer.


----------



## jaikun

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 11 lbs of bacon, 10 savoury scallops, 9 flavoured fatties, 8 pork tenderloins, 7 jalapeños, 6 different cheeses, 5 BEEF BRISKEEEEEEETS, 4 salmon steaks, 3 ham hocks, 2 whole chickens and a big deer meat salami this summer."


----------



## eman

If i win the pellet smoker i plan on smoking another gallon of distilled water. 1st gallon going fast.


----------



## bobrap

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke "stuff" this summer.


----------



## joeboy

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _













image.jpg



__ joeboy
__ Jun 1, 2014





  this summer."


----------



## bookem

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some baby back ribs this summer."


----------



## handymanstan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can this summer."


----------



## tr1ple8

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke briskest, ribs, and butts this summer.


----------



## navyjeremy

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some butter, nuts and bacon ribs this summer."


----------



## jwilledr

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my first brisket  this summer."


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever my kids tell me too this summer."


----------



## talan64

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some baby back ribs this summer."


----------



## nightrod06

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER CONTEST, I plan to smoke pork butt this summer."


----------



## lemans

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs ribs ribs this summer !


----------



## spiral

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke as much as possible this summer"


----------



## 5oakssmoker

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lamb chops, ribs, brisket and tons of fish this summer"


----------



## jredmann

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything that I can get my hands on this summer."


----------



## bince

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke any thing I can afford this summer."


----------



## maiko

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke "A whole farm raised PIG" this summer."


----------



## phxsmoking

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey  this summer."


----------



## iowa josh83

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Cajun shrimp this summer"


----------



## brianlamb41

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket this summer.


----------



## joopster

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more ribs this summer!


----------



## ironhorse07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot of tasty food while drinking a lot of refreshing adult beverages this summer"


----------



## ega-q

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot better this summer.


----------



## socal duckie

When I win the AMAZEN PELLET SMOKER contest I plan on smoking as much roadkill as I can scrape off the highway!!!!


----------



## wudy

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything this summer."


----------



## smokin joker

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something I've not yet smoked this summer.


----------



## barnold

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ton this summer


----------



## jldalseg

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the salmon I hopefully catch next week this summer."


----------



## skorepeo

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lobstah this summer."


----------



## loppy

Going to try smoke jerky in my masterbuilt xl have anybody have good luck. Thanks loppy


----------



## loppy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke chuck roast this summer.”


----------



## tsin

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____My Hot Smoken Wife_______ this summer."


----------



## jarjarchef

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something new this summer."


----------



## fishinjoe

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke chickenthis summer.


----------



## tr kan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke alot this summer


----------



## kingt36

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____A LOT_______ this summer."


----------



## jennio11

Sorry for the delay everybody... today's winner is @Ironhorse07!!!!


----------



## cabowabo35

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever I want this summer."


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke alot this summer


----------



## chezey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______homemade sausage______ this summer.


----------



## demosthenes9

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole lot of food this summer.    Heh, who am I kidding, I'm going to smoke a whole lot of food this summer whether I win or not


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER CONTEST, I plan to smoke turkey this summer."


----------



## dave17a

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all we can smoke from cheese on down to jerky this summer."


----------



## slizzardlizard

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket this summer."


----------



## bertman

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the squirrels who keep eating my tomatoes this summer."


----------



## lemans

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my weight in pork sausage this summer


----------



## seacur

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke alot this summer.


----------



## goose57

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A PACKER BEEF BRISKET this summer."


----------



## scsim13

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything this summer."


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  this summer."


----------



## msradell

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke crabs and shrimp this summer!


----------



## link

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a suckling pig this summer.


----------



## socal duckie

When I win the AMAZEN PELLET SMOKER CONTEST I plan on smoking dinasour mountain oysters.


----------



## shtrdave

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bacon this summer.


----------



## smoking nana

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke tasty little piggies and all of their little barnyard friends this summer."


----------



## pc farmer

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___cheese_________ this summer."


----------



## isucyclone

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Peanuts  this summer


----------



## java

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _turkey legs___________ this summer."


----------



## marshalbill

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke fresh water fish I catch myself this summer."


----------



## skorepeo

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke clams this summer."


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke UP A TBS STORM this summer."

Cool contest Todd, Thanks a bunch !


----------



## john kelly

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _______baked beans_____ this summer."


----------



## iamjethro

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___my first attempt at smoking that turns out edible_________ this summer."


----------



## ega-q

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke better this summer.


----------



## addicted 2smoke

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plane to smoke cheese this summer."


----------



## bobrap

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket for the first time this summer.


----------



## jaikun

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 12 rascally rabbits, 11 lbs of bacon, 10 savoury scallops, 9 flavoured fatties, 8 pork tenderloins, 7 jalapeños, 6 different cheeses, 5 BEEF BRISKEEEEEEETS, 4 salmon steaks, 3 ham hocks, 2 whole chickens and a big deer meat salami this summer."

I will also need a bigger smoker.


----------



## lemans

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot if salmon this summer


----------



## seenred

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke More Pork and Beef this summer."


----------



## thoseguys26

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bacon for the world this summer.


----------



## munkiestyle

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke like a mad man this summer.


----------



## jarjarchef

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke waygu tenderloin this summer."


----------



## bk21

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _BRISKET and butts_ this summer.


----------



## bdskelly

_*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke like a true Independence Day Patriot this summer."    *_

_*God Bless America*_








  b


----------



## rowdyrabbit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can get my hands on_ this summer."


----------



## daricksta

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke baby back ribs, salmon filets, and cheeses this summer."


----------



## thoseguys26

jarjarchef said:


> “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke waygu tenderloin this summer."


Does it count or hurt my chances if I quote something I WISH I could smoke! :)


----------



## 1finder

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _eggs to pickle_ this summer."


----------



## pappapig

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _peppers_ this summer."


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _beef_ this summer."

SOB


----------



## stovebolt

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bacon this summer."

Chuck


----------



## chef jimmyj

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke an EMU  this summer."...JJ


----------



## addicted 2smoke

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese this summer."


----------



## stanjk

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a lot more sausage this summer."


----------



## jredmann

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke like a Professional with the help of A-Maze-N Products every weekend this summer."


----------



## ryan in louisville

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET SMOKER CONTEST, I plan to smoke some BB & ABT's this summer


----------



## bobank03

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything my butcher sells this summer."


----------



## dirtsailor2003

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some more Amped up Scarbelly Wings this summer."


----------



## daveomak

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke great food with Todd's products this summer."


----------



## lemans

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a nice full packer brisket for my wife's bday


----------



## fendrbluz

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A pig this summer!


----------



## badmoont2

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some ABT's  this summer."


----------



## johgre078

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Jack-o-lope for independence day this summer."


----------



## little smokey

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my first prime rib this summer.


----------



## handymanstan

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can this summer.


----------



## bmealer

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _RIBS LIKE A PRO _this summer.


----------



## nightrod06

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef ribs this summer.


----------



## tbriggs

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke for the whole week and everyone that can come over and eat this summer.


----------



## cherokee pit

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prosciutto this summer.


----------



## link

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a suckling pig this summer.


----------



## whtelk

If I win I will smoke YOU a dinner!


----------



## marshalbill

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  My son's weight in beef ribs_ this summer."


----------



## kandl

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke chuck roast this summer.


----------



## iowa josh83

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham this summer.

Thanks,

-Josh


----------



## tjohnson

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*

*Saturday Daily Winner = BadMoonT2*

*Saturday Bonus Winner = Dr. K*

*Sunday Daily Winner = Ironhorse07*


----------



## tr1ple8

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs, brisket, and pork butt this summer.


----------



## tjohnson

*"GRAND PRIZE DRAWING"*

*TODAY*

*12:00 NOON CST*













DSC03435 Crop.jpg



__ jennio11
__ Jun 13, 2014


----------



## jimf

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ton for my son's 1st birthday party this summer."


----------



## slizzardlizard

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese this summer."


----------



## scsim13

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke til I can't smoke anymore this summer."


----------



## isucyclone

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lots of pork this summer.


----------



## 5oakssmoker

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything that doesn't move, and if its still moving I'll smoke it slower and longer if I can this summer.


----------



## 5oakssmoker

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything that fits in the smoker, and if it doesn't fit, I'll cut it and smoke it twice this summer!


----------



## bince

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork tenderloin this summer."


----------



## thechefslc

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some beef with the help of A-Maze-N Products almost every weekend this summer.


----------



## ironhorse07

"I won the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest! I plan to smoke brisket, ribs, chicken, sausage, cheese, abts, Mac n cheese, prime rib, meatloaf... this summer."


----------



## elkmaster101

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something for someone every day that the good Lord lets me this summer."


----------



## openpit

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some barley and hops this summer. Then make some smoke flavored beer!


----------



## daricksta

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke baby back ribs, salmon filets, and cheeses this summer."


----------



## tjohnson

*GRAND PRIZE WINNER*

*ANNOUNCED IN 2 HOURS**!!*


----------



## little smokey

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork tenderloin this summer."


----------



## mfreel

I hope I win. I hope I win. I hope I win.


----------



## pit of despair

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke salmon this summer."


----------



## tsin

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___everything in my freezer_________ this summer."


----------



## bobbobbbq

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke any animal that does not run fast enough to get away from me this summer."
(Facebook name is Earl Essex)


----------



## dr k

Ironhorse07 said:


> "I won the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest! I plan to smoke brisket, ribs, chicken, sausage, cheese, abts, Mac n cheese, prime rib, meatloaf... this summer."


Me to!  Mac n cheese, ABTS and meatloaf is going to be a great meal.


----------



## frog1369

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke and smoke and smoke this summer."


----------



## driedstick

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __everything __________ this summer."


----------



## isitdoneyet

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _ribs, brisket, pork butt, cheese, fish, everything else that fits in my smoker_ this summer."


----------



## bubblehead

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the sweetest St Louis ribs this summer."


----------



## tr kan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __I hope__________ this summer."


----------



## jennio11

Time for the grand prize drawing!

Our randomly-drawn grand prize post number is... #546

Congratulations @java!!!

Thanks to everyone who entered, and a BIG thanks to Todd and A-MAZE-N Products for this AWESOME contest!


----------



## geoffott

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some hickory bacon this summer.


----------



## livestrong1313

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke "ribs" this summer."


----------



## handymanstan

Thank You Todd for a great contest.


----------



## ega-q

Grats to all the winners and Thank You Todd for the contest

... now to go and buy my AMNPS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  as I planned


----------



## tjohnson

*CONGRATS JAVA*

*Our GRAND PRIZE WINNER!!!!!*













DSC03435 Crop.jpg



__ jennio11
__ Jun 13, 2014


----------



## pc farmer

Thanks for another great contest Todd.


----------



## tr kan

Thanks for a fun contest Todd.


----------



## johgre078

Thank you Tod for a great contest.

John


----------



## mfreel

Can't say enough good things about Todd.  Thanks, again, for a fun contest and continued customer service excellence!


----------



## erishun

im late to the party, but wanted to say thanks!!

i already bought my AMNPS from amazon and am using it with my MES. Was so nervous about airflow issues, but had great success my very first time. in for next contest!!


----------



## daveomak

Thanks for the contest Todd......   Dave


----------



## demosthenes9

Thanks Todd !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thoseguys26

Thanks Todd!


----------



## shoneyboy

Great contest Todd, Thanks for all that you do....ShoneyBoy


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Heck , yeah. Can always use more Amazing products...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stan


----------



## bmorris

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke using my a-maze square this summer."

Thanks Todd for such an A-maze n product....love the new packaging


----------



## JckDanls 07

Todd..  thanks Bub...  hope you got plenty of face book likes


----------



## aquaduck

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____Turkey____ this summer."


----------



## smoke and choke

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more meat this summer.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Really appreciate the cool contest Todd, Thanks a bunch !  Congrats to all winners !


----------



## heavy iron

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke meat, meat and more meat__ this summer."


----------



## welshrarebit

Thanks Todd!


----------



## lemans

Thanks Todd it was fun!


----------



## maiko

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Brisket this summer."


----------



## rtdon

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke as much Boston Butt to feed an army of hungry guest for my son's open house this summer."


----------



## shtrdave

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the competition this summer.

Thank you for the contest Todd.


----------



## iamjethro

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke skittles this summer.


----------



## java

Thanks for the great contest Todd!!

I promise to use my new smoking powers for only good, and never evil.


----------



## smoke slinger

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything and everything this summer."


----------



## dr k

Thanks Todd for the opportunity to participate in your contest.  I look forward with great anticipation for the 12" tube smoker, pellets and Qmat.  They all will be broken in at the same time with one pound mini meat loaves.


----------



## driedstick

Congrats everyone and THANK YOU!!!! Todd.


----------



## heavy iron

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lots of stuff__ this summer."


----------



## bobank03

Great Contest Todd! My goodies yesterday and I'm looking forward to giving the AMNTS a good workout this weekend.


----------



## dave17a

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke enough to makem want to by the amazn smoker thereself this summer."


----------



## smoke slinger

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some amazing food this summer."


----------



## slider n copa

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____________ this summer."



 “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _my friends into patrons_ this summer."


----------



## shoneyboy

Just wanted to say, I recieved my prize in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!!! I can't wait to try it out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!! Thanks again Todd for the contest.....You ROCK !!! ShoneyBoy


----------



## pineywoods

Another A-MAZE-N contest Thank You Todd


----------



## lemans

The contest is over.... Right?


----------



## tjohnson

Yup, Contest officially ended Monday at 12:00 Noon

THX!

Todd


----------



## bmorris

Thanks Todd for everything you do!!!!....looking forward to the next contest!!!!!


----------



## shoneyboy

TJohnson said:


> Yup, Contest officially ended Monday at 2:00 Noon
> 
> THX!
> 
> Todd


----------



## tjohnson

*THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATED!!*


----------



## shtrdave

who won?


----------



## bertman

Java.


----------



## bertman

JenniO11 said:


> Time for the grand prize drawing!
> 
> Our randomly-drawn grand prize post number is... #546
> 
> Congratulations @java!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who entered, and a BIG thanks to Todd and A-MAZE-N Products for this AWESOME contest!


Congrats on a nice prize package, Java!


----------



## james1nc

what did he win


----------



## john kelly

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______CHICKEN______ this summer."


----------



## flyntom

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Cheese and every kind of meat there is_________ this summer


----------

